# Oppotunities for nurses on student visa



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

HELLO TO EVEYRONE! i am a registered nurse from the Philippines planning to get a student visa in Australia. i am just wondering if opportunities for a nurse like me is good in Australia? and if so, where in Australia has high rate in terms of hiring? 

i hope you can enlighten me. thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you looked at the "Philippines-Australia bridging programs for Pinoy nurses "
Department of Labor and Employment - News

I think you need a score of at least 7 for all parts of IELTS for nursing. It is not as strict for aged care though.

Also look at: Nursing and Midwifery Board of Australia - Internationally qualified nurses and midwives


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

JandE said:


> Have you looked at the "Philippines-Australia bridging programs for Pinoy nurses "
> Department of Labor and Employment - News
> 
> I think you need a score of at least 7 for all parts of IELTS for nursing. It is not as strict for aged care though.
> ...


thank you JandE, you have been a great help to me. God bless you!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

aprilmnl said:


> HELLO TO EVEYRONE! i am a registered nurse from the Philippines planning to get a student visa in Australia. i am just wondering if opportunities for a nurse like me is good in Australia? and if so, where in Australia has high rate in terms of hiring?
> 
> i hope you can enlighten me. thank you


You should have no problem getting casual work ( you can only work 20 hours a week if you are a student, except during term break) as a personal carer in a aged care facility. My friends wife was a RN in the Philippines and quickly found employment. 
She plans to do the RN bridging course for registration in Australia once she achives the required pass in the IELTS exam.


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> You should have no problem getting casual work ( you can only work 20 hours a week if you are a student, except during term break) as a personal carer in a aged care facility. My friends wife was a RN in the Philippines and quickly found employment.
> She plans to do the RN bridging course for registration in Australia once she achives the required pass in the IELTS exam.


thank you so much aussiesteve.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> My friends wife was a RN in the Philippines and quickly found employment.
> She plans to do the RN bridging course for registration in Australia once she achives the required pass in the IELTS exam.


How long is the bridging course for a Philippines RN ?

Two years ago a Nurse who hadn't done the last bit to be licenced (I think) would have had to do a 2 year course in Australia to qualify.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

JandE said:


> How long is the bridging course for a Philippines RN ?
> 
> Two years ago a Nurse who hadn't done the last bit to be licenced (I think) would have had to do a 2 year course in Australia to qualify.


It seems to vary depending on where you graduated from as there is a requirement for a set number of hours to be in the curriculum . It can range from 6 to 18 months.
The real problem is passing the IELTS exam with a high enough pass mark.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> ...The real problem is passing the IELTS exam with a high enough pass mark.


Yes this is true. I'd like to add that the IELTS is academic not general.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> Yes this is true. I'd like to add that the IELTS is academic not general.


I saw all the work that went into the Academic IELTS, and I am glad I would never have to do that test.


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> You should have no problem getting casual work ( you can only work 20 hours a week if you are a student, except during term break) as a personal carer in a aged care facility. My friends wife was a RN in the Philippines and quickly found employment.
> She plans to do the RN bridging course for registration in Australia once she achives the required pass in the IELTS exam.


hello! I wonder if it is better to be on a bridging program, especially for a Philippine RN like me, or to be enrolled as a student ( student visa ) ? I have no idea which is more advantageous on my part.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

aprilmnl said:


> hello! I wonder if it is better to be on a bridging program, especially for a Philippine RN like me, or to be enrolled as a student ( student visa ) ? I have no idea which is more advantageous on my part.


Bridging course is typically shorter. Plus you need to get the letter from the nursing board that you're eligible for the bridging course...you must have the letter to enrol.

Once the board have finalised the assessment of qualification, they will advice their recommendations, either bridging course or back to uni to complete several units of whatever they think you need to complete.

Bridging course is around $11K last time I checked. Check your local provider for current fees.

Good luck!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AusIndo said:


> Bridging course is typically shorter. Plus you need to get the letter from the nursing board that you're eligible for the bridging course...you must have the letter to enrol.
> 
> Once the board have finalised the assessment of qualification, they will advice their recommendations, either bridging course or back to uni to complete several units of whatever they think you need to complete.
> 
> ...


Ausindo do you have to pass the IELTS exam before they will give you permission to commence the bridging course??


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

oh, thank you so much.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Ausindo do you have to pass the IELTS exam before they will give you permission to commence the bridging course??


Hi aussiesteve, applicants whose English is not their first language must pass IELTS academic (not general) with overall band minimum 7.0 and min 7.0 for each band prior to lodging an application for assessment of their qualification.

If English is not their first language and did however complete a degree in an English speaking country or in English, a concession might be available...Enquire directly to the nursing board.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

AusIndo said:


> Hi aussiesteve, applicants whose English is not their first language must pass IELTS academic (not general) with overall band minimum 7.0 and min 7.0 for each band prior to lodging an application for assessment of their qualification.
> 
> If English is not their first language and did however complete a degree in an English speaking country or in English, a concession might be available...Enquire directly to the nursing board.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes it does Ausindo, thanks.


----------



## aprilmnl (Aug 7, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> Bridging course is typically shorter. Plus you need to get the letter from the nursing board that you're eligible for the bridging course...you must have the letter to enrol.
> 
> Once the board have finalised the assessment of qualification, they will advice their recommendations, either bridging course or back to uni to complete several units of whatever they think you need to complete.
> 
> ...


hello! If I take a bridging course , will I still be able to get a work as casual/ partime, say in a home care?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

aprilmnl said:


> hello! If I take a bridging course , will I still be able to get a work as casual/ partime, say in a home care?


Hi Aprilmnl
Yes you would be able to get work as a domestic at least and in some facilities you maybe able to work as a personal carer.
Both my wife and daughter work in an aged care facility and i know that there are international students working with them.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

aprilmnl said:


> hello! If I take a bridging course , will I still be able to get a work as casual/ partime, say in a home care?


Hello aprilmnl, not sure if you have time as the bridging course is very full on! But that's for you to suss out when you're actually doing the course.

Have you had your nursing qualification assessed?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Revised Registration Standards for English language skills at July 2015 is at:

Australian Health Practitioner Regulation Agency - English language skills


----------

